# Android-Software zur Verschlüsselung von Telefonaten und SMS



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2010)

Mit RedPhone und TextSecure stellt das US-Unternehmen Whisper Systems zwei kostenlose Anwendungen für Android-Smartphones bereit, mit denen Anwender sicherer als bisher kommunizieren können sollen. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

